# Harbor Hobby & Raceway, Winthrop Harbor, IL



## Harbor Hobby (Jan 12, 2007)

We have a hobby shop and a indoor CRC Ozite carpet track the size is 100'x36'. We will be starting up an new series of touring cars on Sunday April 1st at 3:00 pm with 1/10th scale touring cars and 1/14th scale Recoils. We will also be having a special race in May I will keep you posted on the information. Also if you would like you can check out our web page at www.harbor-hobby.net


----------

